# uneven drain hole in new bathroom sink with pop up stopper - how to stop leak?



## nettie123 (Dec 26, 2009)

installing new vanity with porcelain sink and pop up stopper.  all of this was preassembled.  once plumbing connected there were 2 leaks.  1.  around drain in sink - disassembled and found sink hole uneven.    2. pipe at bottom of pop up has small crack around threads.  How can uneven drain hole be made up for?


----------



## kok328 (Dec 26, 2009)

Plumbers Putty.


----------



## DUNBAR (Dec 27, 2009)

Either that or silicone, but anything beyond the normal of unevenness will spell trouble down the road.













Northern Kentucky Plumbers


----------



## kok328 (Dec 27, 2009)

Actually, I'd return the sink and get my money back or purchase another one until you find one that doesn't have that defect.


----------

